# Oh Why Oh Why did I go to Asda?



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

So had my Audi for around 6 weeks now, decided to go to Asda on NYE to grab a few things, parked in what I thought was a safe place. Got home only to notice someone had scratched from the tip of the bonnet all the way to the tail light!!!!

They even scratched the plastic on the wing mirror. I was fuming! took some pics but you can only really see it on one below. Took with phone, which has some crap in the lens.



I've managed to get it the best I can with some elbow grease and some AG SRP. But it will need a machine polish to get it out properly.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Feel for you pal - at least the first one has been done now.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

B****res!!! Feel for you mate id be gutted if it was me.

Sutty


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Snap some kind person bumped my door two bumps £ 90 quote to knock them out


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

Too many people out there with nothing and want to share it I'm afraid. Doesn't matter how careful we are when we park, there's always some jealous scrote that thinks why should you have a nicer car than them and marks what we work hard for. Feel for you, but it's prolly happened to most of us on here.


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't know whether it was done intentionally or by someone being careless. It just runs all the way from head to toe and carries on even under the wing mirror. I was gutted.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

An odd place for a scratch. 

Have you tried to rub it off?


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

As soon as I read the title I knew it was bad news.
Thought it would be a ding but sorry to hear it was so bad.
Let's hope karma deals the perp a miserable future.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

5kinner said:


> I don't know whether it was done intentionally or by someone being careless. It just runs all the way from head to toe and carries on even under the wing mirror. I was gutted.


I feel for you mate. It's not nice either way it happened. Maybe a trolley?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kerr said:


> An odd place for a scratch.
> 
> Have you tried to rub it off?


Agreed. It doesn't look like the proudest part of the panel which makes it strange how it's scratched there


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

It is very strange I agree, here's one of the doors which i have got 80% out with polish.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Sorry to see what happened, doesn't look like a deliberate scratch because of its position, maybe a trolley or a pram or a kids bike handlebar or something. I don't know why so many people seem to think it's ok to damage others property. Bumpers aren't for bumping!


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

I keep kicking myself for not taking the wife car to a supermarket  Not a worse car but smaller. Sssh don't tell her though, it will be used in the future.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

I feel your pain the first scratch is always the worst, I think we all can admit we have got marks on our cars. Everytime I wash my wash I notice a few more marks washed it today and noticed two new ones so that to the very kind person that has done that.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks like a coat zip or a handbag, doesn't look deep which is a good thing though 

Same thing happened to a mate but looked like someone done it with a shovel lol


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

That's horrible  people just don't care about anything.

It wasn't the Milton Keynes Asda was it? There's always more trolleys rolling around the car park than cars.


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

scratcher said:


> That's horrible  people just don't care about anything.
> 
> It wasn't the Milton Keynes Asda was it? There's always more trolleys rolling around the car park than cars.


One in Nottingham, I should have known better!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Feel for you fella, not what you want to find early in the new year.


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Gives me a little more motivation to get a DA bought and practise panel!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Inflicted by a woman carrying a big shoulder bag, fitted with sharp metal buckles [the bag.......not the bag! ]?


----------



## consettphil (Aug 23, 2013)

hope you sort it out, it doesn't look like it's been keyed - more like somebodys coat zip or something dragged along it.

boils my pi$$ when i park in the furthest space from the supermarket then come out and find someone right beside me.


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

5kinner said:


> One in Nottingham, I should have known better!


I was going to ask was it one in Belfast, a friend who works at an Asda store here posted on Facebook about an incident involving an Audi she parked beside...


----------



## redrob (Oct 8, 2011)

I blame the greed of the supermarkets, trying to cram in as many spaces into the car park as possible.
All car parks should be like Costco's, each one must be nearly 2 cars wide.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

redrob said:


> I blame the greed of the supermarkets, trying to cram in as many spaces into the car park as possible.
> All car parks should be like Costco's, each one must be nearly 2 cars wide.


You say that...I was picking a turkey up a couple of years ago on Christmas Eve of all days from a supermarket and was parked in a parent and child space as had my little girl with me. The spaces were mahoooosive, literally doors open between cars and you could still put a tank down the middle with room to spare. Some fecktard put a meaty ding on the OS wing. At first I thought a trolley but height wise it looked more like a car. To this day I don't know how they managed to do it


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Is there any chance that there's a camera in the car park that might have caught what happened? That might enable some retribution


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Is there any chance that there's a camera in the car park that might have caught what happened? That might enable some retribution


Don't think so, but if there was not sure it would be worth pursuing. Just gonna have to put it down to one of those things.


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Is there any chance that there's a camera in the car park that might have caught what happened? That might enable some retribution


That would definitely be worth looking in to - I used to work at Asda and they had multiple car park cameras, all the footage of which is recorded. The employee at the security desk has access to all the cameras - so you could ask them to see if one of the cameras would be viewing the area where your car was parked.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

sorry to hear about that fella but as said it don't look very deep so could have been a coat zip or handbag.
as you said just put it down to experience.
I can feel your pain why don't people be more carful and watch what they are doing.
hope you get it sorted out


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Can only be jealousy


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> Can only be jealousy


Afraid so some old bag in a Fiesta took a chunk of paint out of my Merc in Tescos, loads of other spaces and plenty of room she didnt just open the door onto my car she banged it forceably.

I don't go to any supermarkets now, £60 gets me home deliveries for a year........

Last time I took my new MX5 in Tescos I left my 20 YO daughter in the car with instructions to get out and stand in between anything that parked next to us.

It's pretty poor that these morons prevent us enjoying cars that by and large we have worked damn hard to get.


----------



## shaunmods (Dec 2, 2010)

Asda is definitely the worst round my way for cars getting damaged. People just abandon their trolleys because they can't be arsed to walk 10 meters to take them back. Pure laziness 

In carparks like this I always park at the opposite end of the car park in an end space right on the line.

Really hope you managed to get it sorted 5kinner. So frustrating


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

phillipnoke said:


> Snap some kind person bumped my door two bumps £ 90 quote to knock them out


I experienced vandalism to my car to the tune of £450, I would have paid an extra £90 to have the vandals knocked out at the same time!:lol:


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I'll be able to get 99% out with a DA. Just being impatient wanting to sort it all now. Going to wait until spring by that time I should hopefully have the DA and practised a little on an old bonnet.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

go to asda and see if they have cctv ,possibly wont but its always worth a try .


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

You only have to walk up and down the aisles at Tesco/Asda etc to see how badly so many people park and its obvious what can happen.............I always park at one end using the theory that only side of the car can get knocked instead of both!
Amazing how often when you park miles from anyone else someone always seems to feel the need t join your car by the time you come out.............


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

I feel for you mate, that sort of thing really ****es me off.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

I was in asdas a few days before xmas with my mother, I was parked in the disabled bay waiting for her to come back (she is didabled with blue badge before anyone asks) and there was a space next to me. 
Some fat woman with another woman in a car similar to a scenic but longer, came and reversed into the space next to me. 
I thought that's nice to see, so many people are too lazy to reverse in, and then I heard BANG. 
She had managed to reverse into the car parked in the space behind. 
I have no idea how she managed it, she could not have been concentrating or looking! 
Im positive her car had parking sensors too, from then on i said I am just simply not parking anywhere near he entrance again. 
So now i park as far away as I can, for piece of mind


----------



## afctom (Jul 26, 2014)

I avoid my local Asda car park like the plague, when I used to go there I literally saw people leave their trolleys to roll down and hit someones car. They just don't care.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> She had managed to reverse into the car parked in the space behind.


I really hope you gave your details as a witness, my wife got hit in similar circumstances and we only got paid out because 2 gents acted as witnesses.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Its why ive now resorted to parking in a parent and child bay or in the "pick up point"


----------



## Jedi (May 5, 2014)

5kinner said:


> One in Nottingham, I should have known better!


Hyson Green, or West Bridgford?

I avoid the one in HG like the plague, people there just don't give a s**t how they park or drive. West Bridgford has a much bigger car park, plus there are smaller bays out of the way of the main car park too - I have new car paranoia when it comes to supermarket carparks! The smaller ones are nearly always empty, even if the bigger car park is full.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...1s0x4879c3b0583ac441:0xa366ff9a7249bc15?hl=en


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Arnold so probably just as bad as HG!


----------



## Jedi (May 5, 2014)

Yeah, I see what you mean


----------



## grahamstaines (Mar 29, 2013)

5kinner, I have a DA, if you want to come up and have a play one weekend to have a go at getting it out, feel free. All I ask is biscuits (chocolate hobnobs preferred) in payment! 
I'm in Langwith, near Mansfield.


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey thanks Graham, I may just take you up on that. Once the weather gets a little more favourable


----------



## mcla13 (Mar 11, 2014)

This sucks! Can't have anything nice. I remember in the high winds a few months back at the tesco by me watching the trolleys blowing down the car park hills one straight into a new jag xf damaging the door as the owner was running from the door with his bags to try to catch it but was too slow. Pure lazy not putting these things back in the trolley bays. I don't go shopping anymore lol


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

phillipnoke said:


> Snap some kind person bumped my door two bumps £ 90 quote to knock them out


Was that to knock the culprit out (not that I condone violence) or the 
dent?! :lol:

Sorry couldn't resist that one, just the way you phrased it that made it sound differently.


----------

